# Shipping a Lang price opinion



## emac221 (Oct 12, 2016)

I oddered my smoke on 8/24/16 set on price of smoker and shipping total agreed by Lang and myself.The last week or so bad  commutation about shipping dates by Lang I called many times to confirm shipping date finally got a call this am by shipper confermming shipping.Now he say what was the shipping price I said we agreed on 550.00 he says no 750.00.I then called Lang and told him if he could not follow thru with our contract cancel my Oder I now it's only 200.00 but it's the pricable am I wrong.


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 12, 2016)

You didn't have nothing in writing quoting the build and shipping price in the contract?
I would have tried to work something out. What did Lang have to say about the extra money for shipping?


----------



## emac221 (Oct 12, 2016)

I do in emails Lang agreed 550.00 coming Saturday


----------



## emac221 (Oct 12, 2016)

Even if I didn't have the emails is people's word mean anything anymore.


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 12, 2016)

emac221 said:


> I do in emails Lang agreed 550.00 coming Saturday



Glad your getting it. Them Langs are awesome smokers. Thumbs Up


----------



## emac221 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you I am excited


----------



## stickyfingers (Oct 12, 2016)

emac221 said:


> I oddered my smoke on 8/24/16 set on price of smoker and shipping total agreed by Lang and myself.The last week or so bad commutation about shipping dates by Lang I called many times to confirm shipping date finally got a call this am by shipper confermming shipping.Now he say what was the shipping price I said we agreed on 550.00 he says no 750.00.I then called Lang and told him if he could not follow thru with our contract cancel my Oder I now it's only 200.00 but it's the pricable am I wrong.


NO, You are not wrong!! Agreed is agreed! Points to you for sticking to your principal!


----------



## emac221 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 12, 2016)

Stick to your guns and NO verbal agreement is worthless most places outside of small towns. We just moved. Mover came and gave quote and said any delay of delivery is a $250 penalty....OK...We had to reschedule twice expected to pay $500 more. Mover shows and says, we owe $1200 additional. Said the penalty is $250 X 2...PER TRUCK!...Plus Gas and Tolls that were never discussed...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm glad your getting your Lang this weekend!

What size did you get?

No matter what size you got your gonna love it!!

Al


----------



## emac221 (Oct 13, 2016)

I bought the 48 hybrid with upgrades butterfly for warmer 3 probe ports xtra rack in warmer


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2016)

That sounds like a really nice setup!

Can't wait to see it in action!

Al


----------



## marctrees (Oct 13, 2016)

emac221 said:


> I do in emails Lang agreed 550.00 coming Saturday


Of course, you emailed to Lang the email you mention above?

They're response to that was what ?

Marc


----------



## emac221 (Oct 13, 2016)

He agreed what else can he say


----------



## marctrees (Oct 13, 2016)

So, it's coming to you at the shipping $ you wanted?    Marc


----------



## emac221 (Oct 13, 2016)

It's not about what I wanted it's about what we agreed on ,you need to now I had many phone calls in the 6to7 weeks on the building prossess gave a deposit in the bringing payed remained when it was done and confirmed the 550.00 to pay for delivery by his son. Then I get a phone call by the delivery guy saying no it's 750.00.I then ask this man if this was his first dealing with Lang he said no I been delivering for him for years.


----------



## emac221 (Oct 13, 2016)

And yes on your ? 550.00 to my door cash cod


----------



## marctrees (Oct 13, 2016)

Please slow down, I think you misunderstood my "you wanted"

I should have said the $550 Lang at one time, at least agreed, on.

Glad you're getting it.     Marc


----------



## emac221 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sorry Marc I miss understood your statement .i also want to thank everyone for listening just ticks me off when stuff like this happens I been saving for this for awhile


----------



## emac221 (Oct 14, 2016)

Well just received a call from driver he said he rerouted his route will be here between 8pm and 9 pm tonite so 1 day early can't wait to see it


----------



## stickyfingers (Oct 14, 2016)

emac221 said:


> Well just received a call from driver he said he rerouted his route will be here between 8pm and 9 pm tonite so 1 day early can't wait to see it


Which model did you buy?


----------



## emac221 (Oct 14, 2016)

48 hybrid just took delivery 1 word wow


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2016)

How about posting some photo's!

Al


----------



## emac221 (Oct 15, 2016)

image.jpg



__ emac221
__ Oct 15, 2016


















IMG_0352.JPG



__ emac221
__ Oct 15, 2016


----------



## emac221 (Oct 15, 2016)

image.jpg



__ emac221
__ Oct 15, 2016


----------



## sonofasmoker (Nov 23, 2016)

Pictures? Thoughts? I am interested in buying one!


----------



## sonofasmoker (Nov 23, 2016)

Pictures? Thoughts? I am interested in buying one!


----------



## emac221 (Nov 23, 2016)

What would you like to know this is my first offset smoker and I have done several cooks already brisket x2 ribs Pork butt turkey beer can chicken very easy to control temps


----------



## radioguy (Nov 23, 2016)

For future reference you may want to try Uship to save some shipping dollars.  You post your cargo size, weight and pick up, delivery locations, schedule.  Providers bid on your job.  I sold a tractor plow on Craig's, 500lb 5 foot wide.  From Ohio to Massachusetts for $180.

RG


----------



## sonofasmoker (Nov 23, 2016)

Im coming from the pellet world, so I am concerned with how hard it is to learn the temps of the smoker, how hard it is to maintain, etc....


----------



## emac221 (Nov 23, 2016)

I have used wood burning stoves all my life so managing temps was a breeze I can keep + or- 5 degrees of my desired cook temp very easy to control fire size makes it


----------



## emac221 (Nov 23, 2016)

I was thinking of getting a yoder ys480 what'd do you have for pellet grill


----------



## wolfman1955 (Nov 23, 2016)

I have had my YS640 for 2.5 years and love it.



Wolf.


----------



## emac221 (Nov 23, 2016)

What accessories do you recommend thanks


----------



## wolfman1955 (Nov 23, 2016)

The only ones I got was the upper 1/2 grate and the aluminum sear/grill grates. I use both of them quite often.


----------



## emac221 (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## marctrees (Nov 23, 2016)

Re:  Shipping  -    Radioguy is spot on pointing out UShip.

EXCELLENT for larger household items, cars, motorcycles, and machinery probably lighter than 3k lbs.

Or even a big pile  of moving boxes

I have used then for a pair of 140lb ea speakers, similar cubes to a clothes washer each.

And know a few others did similar from another Forum I frequent.

Best deal by far, AND door to door, not required business or elevated Dock  pickup, basically ends up as  "White Glove" transportation situation.

As ANYTHING - You NEED to review your individual bidders.

Some are historied, some are brand new.

Almost all honest, a few scammers tossed in, like anywhere else.

Some more experienced w machinery, others more like a 10k leather sofa and Art paintings.

Some both.

ALL the info is readily  diggable drillable on the UShip site.

Some silly people may say "Uship is a scam"

Cause they did something stupid like prepay for a fancy 2k puppy.

Idiots - Uship is not a scam, BUT a few scammers use it, like alll other venues.

Like saying "Craigslist , or Ebay is a scam".

But SOOOOOO many silly people posting online.

That's why you need to read about your bidding providers history.

I gave my driver a Bone in GORGEOUS Rib Steak , he travels pretty self contained, 4 door dually, large enclosed trailer, small built in  propane BBQ inside the nose behind a door.

Sleeps most nights in his back seat, saving $.

Hard conscientious worker.

Marc


----------

